# so undecided De or Surrogacy



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi

Well I have built myself up to think of doing Donor Eggs but have in the back of my mind this idea that i will fail, because of previous M/c's, and have being thinking of Surrogacy at the same time as DE's, I have read a few posts on here with women going through the same mind process as me, some going on to their own pregnancies. I have yet to read one post of someone having sucessful surrogacy journey in Russia or Ukraine so I am concerned about chosing these options and am looking to the States. One big problem with the States is the cost, it really means taking out serious loan but I am coming round to that idea. I have spoken to one Surrogate parent with experience abroad but are there any others out there, do you lurk on the boards lol.  

P.S I find like many on this board the total lack of support this country gives to intended parents of surrogacy and donor eggs. My friends in the states are so blaze about their options, one saying I may adopt in a couple of years, knowing she will most likely suceed.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi 

I may be being dense but why are you looking to going abroad?

Sabreena


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sabreena - People go abroad for loads of reasons.  Most countries still allow anonymous donation whereas the UK do not.  Also, the success rates abroad are generally pretty good and often better than the UK.  Cost is a reason for some couples as some countries are massively less expensive than here in the UK.  I went to Spain for my tx and found it a very positive experience 

xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Sabreena

As Jennifer stated it is much easier for both treatments abroad, we have some many restrictions and long waiting lists here, this country is more obstructive than helpful and I don't want to entertain all those extra hurdles.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Bottle of water

I had no idea.  I may just start looking into over seas surrogacy myself.  Has anyone out there had any experience of surrogacy in various countries?  Any problems with immigration etc?


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Sabreena

There arn't many people on here that have done overseas surrogacy, though many have looked into it, the expensive could be one thing, in the states it is very possible but the costs are the biggest thing to take into consideration you may be looking at $100,000, this includes hospital fees, agency fees etc, then your travel, the positive side is that they can help with the legal side and get both your names on the certificate.  They also now consider single men and gay couples.  Best state is California for surrogacy especially if Donor Egg is involved.  You could also look at Altra Vita in Moscow all inclusive cost 42,000 euros which Law allows to issue Birth Certificate directly to the Intended Parents name. I am not sure if Ukraine is a favourable on the birth certificate side but you could look into that.


----------

